# ScareLA



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Any idea if this is going to be a yearly event? 
Really wanted to attend, but as it falls on my wife's birthday, she had other ideas...


----------



## Pirate Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

The plan is for it to be. But being the first year, who knows.


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking forward to this! Already got my Fear Freak Weekend Pass!


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll be going on Sunday, August 11, 2013....
Can't wait to see more Knott's Scary Farm information!
PS: this year will be my first time there, what should I expect there?


----------

